# Friday Night Skype Herf (FNSH)



## The Professor

I figured since it's been a regular occurrence since I've been on the board, it might as well get a thread. 

The FNSH is a virtual herf on Skype where CS folk gather and text/voice chat away. It's not even necessarily one single gathering -- the point is that numerous folks are "on" Skype and have the chance to interact. That said... 

Who's going to be on tonight?

~d.

PS, I'll be there! It's been a week since my last smoke & drink.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> I figured since it's been a regular occurrence since I've been on the board, it might as well get a thread.
> 
> The FNSH is a virtual herf on Skype where CS folk gather and text/voice chat away. It's not even necessarily one single gathering -- the point is that numerous folks are "on" Skype and have the chance to interact. That said...
> 
> Who's going to be on tonight?
> 
> ~d.
> 
> PS, I'll be there! It's been a week since my last smoke & drink.


Oh boy im there now, and will be there tonite:al Save a spot for me on the voice. What time will u be there. :z I'll go get a good smoke for this one. :w


----------



## 68TriShield

Skyped and ready Prof...


----------



## CigarGal

I'm hoping to be there-around 5pm pacific. I can chat for about an hour.


----------



## The Professor

Hope to see you folks. I'll probably log on between 7pm and 8pm Central time. Hopefully I'll be ably to catch you, Marianne! 

~d.


----------



## RPB67

I will talk to you guys around 10 tonight.

If you see me out there, dial me in.


----------



## The Professor

RPB67 said:


> I will talk to you guys around 10 tonight.
> 
> If you see me out there, dial me in.


Excellent. Will do.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I'll be there - will just type chat if my dial up connection is too annoying for ya folks!! Hopefully Anita and Frank can make it since it is Anita birthday. Now i have to work out the time difference...........


----------



## RPB67

The Professor said:


> Excellent. Will do.


Good deal !


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok where is everyone at?:s


----------



## CigarGal

I'm ready


----------



## 68TriShield

can i play too?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

68TriShield said:


> can i play too?


only if you play nice!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

CigarGal said:


> I'm ready


Yeah I need to chat tonite I owe u a lil talking o.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Where yall at


----------



## The Professor

i think you know where we're at now


----------



## chip

put me in coach...I'm ready to play


----------



## LeafHog

anybody else waiting?


----------



## The Professor

Fun times last night. Too bad we couldn't get a 10-person voice chat going; but we will in the future. Theoretically, all it takes is a newish computer with an Intel Core Duo processor....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Fun times last night. Too bad we couldn't get a 10-person voice chat going; but we will in the future. Theoretically, all it takes is a newish computer with an Intel Core Duo processor....


I had a ball.


----------



## j6ppc

Had fun as well. Got in late


----------



## The Professor

Looks like we got a Saturday Night Skype Herf (SNSH) goin' too.... YeeeHawh!!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> Looks like we got a Saturday Night Skype Herf (SNSH) goin' too.... YeeeHawh!!!!


We had a good reason to celebrate with Anita birthday!!! Thanks guys - always a laugh!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

I got in a bit late, but still had fun....even if I did plug my mic into the wall outlet! LMAO.


----------



## jcruz1027

I need to pay more attention to these things...I missed both and I'm always on Skype.


----------



## The Professor

Today is Wednesday ... who's ready for Friday to get here?!?!?!?!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Memememe!!!!


----------



## The Professor

White97Jimmy said:


> Memememe!!!!


There's one trooper. I know more people are thinking about Friday, too ... right?????


----------



## sgresso

I am i should be there


----------



## CigarGal

The Professor said:


> There's one trooper. I know more people are thinking about Friday, too ... right?????


I'm thinking about it...I hope the boss let's me play for a bit


----------



## 68TriShield

Ahem,moi...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

CigarGal said:


> I'm thinking about it...I hope the boss let's me play for a bit


Me too Marianne - hey just a minute........I am the boss!!!!

I'll be there waiting to smoke my trini.


----------



## The Professor

This is more like it ... who else is in???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> This is more like it ... who else is in???


Im in   :z


----------



## hollywood

68TriShield said:


> Ahem,moi...


:tpd: Ditto!!


----------



## chip

I can't ever get a word in...ya'll talk too much.
:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

dartsinsa said:


> I can't ever get a word in...ya'll talk too much.
> :r


Get n where u fit n


----------



## The Professor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Get n where u fit n


The big D is sooo l33t -- Chip is no match for his sk11z :r

Tonight's the night, boyz and grrrlz...!


----------



## pnoon

I'm a definite maybe.
Who's hosting?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl

Too bad this goes on at the same time Bob & I are doing the show! Maybe I'll be able to stay on late some night & chime in.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> I'm a definite maybe.
> Who's hosting?


Good question ... I'll host 5 if someone with 10-person capabilities isn't on. That said, PLEASE come online Frank and Anita!!!  Your Kung Fu is always the best!!!!!


----------



## The Professor

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Too bad this goes on at the same time Bob & I are doing the show! Maybe I'll be able to stay on late some night & chime in.


We go pretty late most days.  Feel free to skype me.

~d.

PS, love the show.


----------



## jcruz1027

SWEET! I'm in!


----------



## AnimageCGF

I'm joining and actually talking to you as I type this. Thank you for hosting this. Nice to get to match voices to forum users finally.

Thank you,
Dave.


----------



## White97Jimmy

WAIT FOR ME!!! I am leaving work soon and should be home in about an hour! (11pm EST)


----------



## The Professor

White97Jimmy said:


> WAIT FOR ME!!! I am leaving work soon and should be home in about an hour! (11pm EST)


Well get the F over here, ya bastage. :r We've got a ninja hosting!!!!!


----------



## The Professor

Helloooooooooooo Marianne and Michelle!!!!!


----------



## j6ppc

The Professor said:


> Helloooooooooooo Marianne and Michelle!!!!!


C'mon all of the other kids are doing it!


----------



## chip

Where are all the firemen?


----------



## The Professor

dartsinsa said:


> Where are all the firemen?


In the Venus 2000 chat.


----------



## White97Jimmy

LMFAO!! OMG!!! I think Karen was in there looking for you Darrel!


----------



## j6ppc

Naah... we are all firegirls there


----------



## AnimageCGF

Oh dear.

I haven't had so many laughs in a long time especially with people im just meeting for the first time.


----------



## The Professor

White97Jimmy said:


> LMFAO!! OMG!!! I think Karen was in there looking for you Darrel!


Karen was AWESOME! :r


----------



## White97Jimmy

I heard she likes vibrating tator tots.


----------



## j6ppc

The Professor said:


> Karen was AWESOME! :r


Someone's in trouble....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> LMFAO!! OMG!!! I think Karen was in there looking for you Darrel!


She was looking 4me


----------



## j6ppc

DETROITPHA357 said:


> She was looking 4me


LuS3r


----------



## tech-ninja

White97Jimmy said:


> I heard she likes vibrating tator tots.


How do you use those?


----------



## White97Jimmy

tech-ninja said:


> How do you use those?


I dunno...ask Darrel


----------



## DETROITPHA357

j6ppc said:


> LuS3r


??????


----------



## White97Jimmy

It means LOSER!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> It means LOSER!


Dang i've been called worse


----------



## CigarGal

Skype was a blast...youi guys make me laugh so much the neighbors are beginning to wonder about me out on my porch lmao.

I'll be glad when I get DSL so I can keep up with the banter.


----------



## The Professor

Glad you had fun, Marianne. Last night was an epic Skype. We were going until almost 3am.


----------



## j6ppc

Epic indeed.
Reviewing the threads is f'n hilarious the morning after as well.


----------



## tech-ninja

CigarGal said:


> I'll be glad when I get DSL so I can keep up with the banter.


MMMMMMMEEEEEEEEE TTTTTOOOOOOOO

:r


----------



## Bigwaved

tech-ninja said:


> MMMMMMMEEEEEEEEE TTTTTOOOOOOOO
> 
> :r


:r...


----------



## The Professor

Happy hump day. Time to start thinking about this Friday (and Saturday, of course) and how much fun we're gonna have over Skype. Last Friday was pretty good ... almost "epic," I'd venture to say. I think a group of us was up until about 3a.m. Central Time.

So who else is "in"???

~Darrel (the Skype pusher)


----------



## hollywood

ME!!


----------



## 68TriShield

I'm in ! (barring the unforseen)


----------



## tech-ninja

I am in. 

Probably about 9pm EST. Going to a CAO event at my B&M. Supposed to meet Alpedhuez55 and properly welcome him to the area.


----------



## The Professor

tech-ninja said:


> I am in.
> 
> Probably about 9pm EST. Going to a CAO event at my B&M. Supposed to meet Alpedhuez55 and properly welcome him to the area.


Sounds like fun. I may have to smoke a CAO Brazilia tonight in your honor. Look forward to seeing you, Dave, and Dave.

Keep 'em comin'!
~d.


----------



## croatan

I should be on Friday.


----------



## Blueface

I was hoping to be on after having missed last week's but there is a bash at a B&M with live music, a few vendors, alcohol, etc.
ATLHARP, Harryculo, Made in Dade and a few others are going so I may head up there with the wife.
If I don't go, will be on Skype.
Otherwise, catch you guys next week.
Next Friday I am off and don't work the following week.
I can just see the bottles tipping already.
Better get my elbows well lubed.


----------



## Dux

The Professor said:


> Happy hump day. Time to start thinking about this Friday (and Saturday, of course) and how much fun we're gonna have over Skype. Last Friday was pretty good ... almost "epic," I'd venture to say. I think a group of us was up until about 3a.m. Central Time.
> 
> So who else is "in"???
> 
> ~Darrel (the Skype pusher)


Depending on what time I get back from dinner tonight I might check this out :w I have skype installed just need to know where to call 

Dux


----------



## The Professor

Let's make this one good tonight, folks. I'm gonna be gone from Skype (and CS) for the bulk of the next two weeks with business travel, the holiday, and a wedding.


----------



## RenoB

The Professor said:


> Let's make this one good tonight, folks. I'm gonna be gone from Skype (and CS) for the bulk of the next two weeks with business travel, the holiday, and a wedding.


I'll look ya up ~d sometime after 8


----------



## The Professor

RenoB said:


> I'll look ya up ~d sometime after 8


Now you're talking, man! Hope to finally see you on!!!

~d.


----------



## cigar_040

The Professor said:


> Let's make this one good tonight, folks. I'm gonna be gone from Skype (and CS) for the bulk of the next two weeks with business travel, the holiday, and a wedding.


Will try and get on tonight. I'll be @ home on broadband til 10p then pulling a night shift @ work 11p - 7 a on dial up. Think I finally got my headset kinks worked out...........


----------



## White97Jimmy

I'll be on, and playing poker at 9pm.


----------



## txdyna65

I should be able to make it tonight, I still dont have a mic though....shoot me, Im still out here at work and cant get to one :tg 

figured I would add that before Dave called me a procrastinator again


----------



## Rploaded

Skype Lyrical nonsense.

If you see a faded sign by the side of the road that says 
15 miles to the...Skype Herf! Skype Herf yeah 
I'm headin' down the cyber highway, 
lookin' for the Skype Herf 
Heading for the Skype Herf, skype herf, 
I got me a humidor, it's as big as a whale 
and we're headin' on down 
To the skype herf
I got me a humidor, it seats about 20 
So hurry up and bring your cigar money 

The skype herf is a little old place 
where we can get together 
skype herf baby, skype herf bay-bee. 
Love baby, that's where it's at, 
Ooo love baby, that's where it's at 

Sign says.. Woo... stay away fools, 
'cause cigars rule at the Skype herf! 
Well it's set way back in the middle of cyber space, 
Just a funky old herf and I gotta get back 

Glitter on the mattress 
Glitter on the highway 
Glitter on the front porch 
Glitter on the hallway 

The skype herf is a little old place 
where we can get together 
skype herf bay-bee! Skype herf baby! 
skype herf, that's where it's at! 
Huggin' and a kissin', dancin' and a lovin', 
wearin' next to nothing 
Cause the towels a rubbin  
The skype herf shimmies! 
The skype herf shimmies when everybody's 
Movin' around and around and around and around! 
Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby! 
Folks linin' up outside just to get down 
Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby 
Funky little skype! Funk-y little skype! 

Hop in my humidor, 
it's as big as a whale 
and it's about to set sail! 
I got me a humi, it seats about twenty 
So c'mon and bring your cigar money. 

The skype herf is a little old place 
where we can get together 
skype herf baby, skype herf bay-bee. 
Love baby, that's where it's at, 
Ooo love baby, that's where it's at!


----------



## 68TriShield

I saw "them" live last year,one of the best shows i've ever seen...baaaby!


----------



## 68TriShield

txdyna65 said:


> I should be able to make it tonight, I still dont have a mic though....shoot me, Im still out here at work and cant get to one :tg
> 
> figured I would add that before Dave called me a procrastinator again


And i guess you dont go by any stores on the way home either.......:tg


----------



## hollywood

68TriShield said:


> And i guess you dont go by any stores on the way home either.......:tg


:r or his breaks don't work!?


----------



## Skype Cabal

Can I play!?


BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Skype Cabal said:


> Can I play!?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


not if blame chit on us...


----------



## Rploaded

Who is Skype Cabal, or is this a bad question be asking?

:w


----------



## 68TriShield

Rploaded said:


> Who is Skype Cabal, or is this a bad question be asking?
> 
> :w


i dont know.................yet


----------



## j6ppc

I'll be on (hopefully) tonight. 
Rumor has it that my DSL has been repaired.


:gn :gn DSL


----------



## Blueface

Man, Skyping will be cheaper than herfing.
Sticks on hand.
Plenty of booze to entertain.

However, herf with live band sounds grand for a change of pace.


----------



## bilder

I have Skype, where do you all meet up?

My skype name is cp_bilder


----------



## The Professor

Friday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

25 person Skype herf! HAHAHAH SKYPE...We found the LOOPHOLE!!


----------



## hollywood

White97Jimmy said:


> 25 person Skype herf! HAHAHAH SKYPE...We found the LOOPHOLE!!


Shhhhhh!!!  :r

Whooo Hooooo!


----------



## bhudson57

White97Jimmy said:


> 25 person Skype herf! HAHAHAH SKYPE...We found the LOOPHOLE!!


Can't you just use the new beta 3.0 version and do a skypecast?
Then you can do up to 100!

Bill


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Too easy. Much funner to hack.


----------



## Rploaded

bhudson57 said:


> Can't you just use the new beta 3.0 version and do a skypecast?
> Then you can do up to 100!
> 
> Bill


Yes if you only want to do text.......We are all voice!!!! Super Skype Parties!!! :gn :gn :gn :al :w


----------



## bhudson57

Rploaded said:


> Yes if you only want to do text.......We are all voice!!!! Super Skype Parties!!! :gn :gn :gn :al :w


I thought it was voice as well. Maybe I'm wrong.

Bill


----------



## White97Jimmy

DAMN the MAN!


----------



## The Professor

bhudson57 said:


> I thought it was voice as well. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Bill


It's only moderated voice -- two people at a time. And it's not very reliable. Bu 28 wasn't too bad ... thanks to Ryan and others.

FNSH ... YEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! :mn


----------



## Rploaded

The Professor said:


> It's only moderated voice -- two people at a time. And it's not very reliable. Bu 28 wasn't too bad ... thanks to Ryan and others.
> 
> FNSH ... YEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! :mn


Yeah I think we set a record, Im suprised my computer did not start smoking!!! Well it was fun I will try to make it more stable for tomorrow night, hopefully we will get a good group going........... Thank's everyone for making tonight so much fun......


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> It's only moderated voice -- two people at a time. And it's not very reliable. Bu 28 wasn't too bad ... thanks to Ryan and others.
> 
> FNSH ... YEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! :mn


:tpd:...


----------



## snkbyt

count me the next time. have a new PC & test called Trishield Dave today


----------



## j6ppc

We'll probably be on in an hour or two tonight.


----------



## Rploaded

I just fired up the ole Duo-Core, letting her warm up a bit before the festivities....... I am also speaking to her in nice tones and giving her words of encouragement. Tonight she wants to go for a new record....Muwhahahahahahha

The Skype Lounge is open for Business!!! o


----------



## DETROITPHA357

j6ppc said:


> We'll probably be on in an hour or two tonight.


Invite me. were all together, Me, Jimmy, OldSailor, Ermo and Dave.


----------



## cigar_040

Gonna try and make it in a bit........still gotta paint one wall and get on Mrs. 040's good side so I can play later  

I'm on broadband tonight guys :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Me, Ermo, James, Dave and OldSailor are about to head to the casino. I have my laptop with me and ill see if yall r skyping later. Maybe we will cyall then.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

I just got skype, what the heck do I do?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

cigar_040 said:


> Gonna try and make it in a bit........still gotta paint one wall and get on Mrs. 040's good side so I can play later
> 
> I'm on broadband tonight guys :r


remember diamonds are a girls best friend..........or chocolate!!!!


----------



## floydp

Kiwi Michelle said:


> remember diamonds are a girls best friend..........or chocolate!!!!


Don't I know that! WHEW!!


----------



## Bigwaved

floydp said:


> Don't I know that! WHEW!!


:r Sumpin needs to keep you out of the dog house...


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Friday ALL DAY Skype Herf (FNSH)*

It is here, Friday is upon us........ Who will be joining us for the all time event of the week. "The Dave asks Ryan to please bring so and so into the chat party!!!" 

Anyways on a serious note, who will be paryting tonight and what are they going to be smoking????

I think the herf might even start as soon as 9am for some of us... Muwahahahah :z


----------



## 68TriShield

After din din w/ the folks(54th anni)I'll be on.


----------



## cigar_040

Gotta drop by a couple of B & M's on the way home:

Oliva event at one.........pick up a prize at the other..........

Should be on sometime after I get home, as far as smoking tonight....... 

Pepins or Fuentes.......


----------



## omowasu

I may be able to jump on, Ill be smokin after 8:00 - 9:00 pm Central - have to wait for the kiddies to go to bed.


----------



## snkbyt

I'm here now 8pm, will be aound for awhile


----------



## Rploaded

:al WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT :al 

Lets get to HERF'N


----------



## cigar_040

Working towards that direction............

[ walking to cooler..........eating pizza.........hummm........they all look so good......decisions decisions ]

Be there in a few.........


----------



## omowasu

I should be online now, finished testing Skype, smokin the November Cigar of the Month.


----------



## Mbraud4

No FNSH for me tonight, girlfriend duty :-/ 

But I love her


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Im on now.


----------



## Rploaded

WOOOOT WOOOOOT its that time again folks!!!!!!!



Time to drink smoke and act silly.........


----------



## cigar_040

Rploaded said:


> WOOOOT WOOOOOT its that time again folks!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Time to drink smoke and act silly.........


WOOT WOOT WOOT !!!!!!!

As soon as I get rid of the in-laws 

I am so there.........


----------



## Rploaded

cigar_040 said:


> WOOT WOOT WOOT !!!!!!!
> 
> As soon as I get rid of the in-laws
> 
> I am so there.........


I think you should post the pics the wallabies with the beehikes!!!


----------



## cigar_040

Rploaded said:


> I think you should post the pics the wallabies with the beehikes!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

thieving bastages!


----------



## snkbyt

and me w/o my varmint rifle :gn


----------



## cigar_040

*Having Dial-Up Issues..........*










*They're everywhere*


----------



## snkbyt

:r :r :r


----------



## Rploaded

The wallabies are chewing up the lines; no wonder no ones on tonight...


----------



## Hydrated

OK... Trishield taunted me into committing Skypicide and smoking my LFD Double Ligero Chisel live on the air... but he went beddy-bye before I logged on. At 9:30 p.m.!!

I suspect there are some Skype lightweights around here... hmmmmm.

I'll plan on getting on this weekend. This Friday may be a late night... I have a high school playoff football game to attend in Atlanta, so I'll be home around 1:00 a.m. or so. Hope to see some of you guys on then!

Bobby


----------



## Rploaded

Hydrated said:


> OK... Trishield taunted me into committing Skypicide and smoking my LFD Double Ligero Chisel live on the air... but he went beddy-bye before I logged on. At 9:30 p.m.!!
> 
> I suspect there are some Skype lightweights around here... hmmmmm.
> 
> I'll plan on getting on this weekend. This Friday may be a late night... I have a high school playoff football game to attend in Atlanta, so I'll be home around 1:00 a.m. or so. Hope to see some of you guys on then!
> 
> Bobby


For the record the Skype team was there for support but he was busy wolfing down Taco Bell and used up all his free suport minutes. He will need to pay us to hold his hair back for Friday night..........ahahhahahaha 

Ryan


----------



## Blueface

OK guys.
I picked up a regular mic, rather then the USB version I was attempting to use.
Should have it all hooked up by Friday and will be on.
Someone invite me in.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> OK guys.
> I picked up a regular mic, rather then the USB version I was attempting to use.
> Should have it all hooked up by Friday and will be on.
> Someone invite me in.


log on & someone will pick you up


----------



## Hydrated

Rploaded said:


> ...used up all his free suport minutes. He will need to pay us to hold his hair back for Friday night...


I didn't know it was a limited support plan! I'll run down to my B&M this week and get one of those prepaid cards with a bunch of minutes on it... 

Had a great time talking to you guys last night... and I look forward to the weekend gatherings...

I'm still trying to get rid of this Kiwi accent that I picked up from Michelle though. 

Bobby


----------



## Dux

Hydrated said:


> I didn't know it was a limited support plan! I'll run down to my B&M this week and get one of those prepaid cards with a bunch of minutes on it...
> 
> Had a great time talking to you guys last night... and I look forward to the weekend gatherings...
> 
> I'm still trying to get rid of this Kiwi accent that I picked up from Michelle though.
> 
> Bobby


All I hear in my head is Heelllloooooooooooooooooo :w


----------



## cigar_040

Dux said:


> All I hear in my head is Heelllloooooooooooooooooo :w


:r ...


----------



## The Professor

Gosh ... being gone for so long, I forgot to revive this thread yesterday. Anyway, today is Thursday. Tomorrow is Friday. That means ... it's f'in Skype Herf time!!!!! I'm looking at a high of 30 with snow, which also means that I'm looking at the garage. :r


----------



## cigar_040

One more night..................

*WOOT WOOT WOOT*​


----------



## The Professor

cigar_040 said:


> One more night..................
> 
> *WOOT WOOT WOOT*​


Woot? Yes; woot, indeed!!! Today is Friday. Does everyone know where their mics are?

~d.


----------



## beezer

I picked up a mic yesterday


----------



## 68TriShield

beezer said:


> I picked up a mic yesterday


This could be trouble...whats your info Z?


----------



## Rploaded

WOOOT WOOOT

FNSH is here........... TGIF!!


----------



## cigar_040

Rploaded said:


> WOOOT WOOOT
> 
> FNSH is here........... TGIF!!


:w + :al +  + o =


----------



## The Professor

Rploaded said:


> FNSH is here........... TGIF!!


Don't you mean TGIFNSH?


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor said:


> Don't you mean TGIFNSH?


touche!


----------



## beezer

I'm going to the Gun Club to practice herfing so I'm really good at it by the time this thing starts.


----------



## snkbyt

will be there tonite after dark


----------



## cigar_040

Getting closer......................


----------



## yachties23

i should be around tonight.. round 830 9ish


----------



## The Professor

beezer said:


> I'm going to the Gun Club to practice herfing so I'm really good at it by the time this thing starts.


What do you mean? I'm starting at 4pm. 

~d.


----------



## hollywood

The Professor said:


> I'm starting at 4pm.
> 
> ~d.


what .... skyping or drinking!?!?:al


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor said:


> What do you mean? I'm starting at 4pm.
> 
> ~d.


I dream of being home by 4 PM...


----------



## The Professor

hollywood said:


> what .... skyping or drinking!?!?:al


Um ... I don't understand the question.  :al


----------



## cigar_040

cigar_040 said:


> Getting closer......................


*Even closer now.....................woot woot woot !!!!!!*


----------



## snkbyt

start your PC's and warm up the mic (just don't sit on it) and lets get ready to rumble


----------



## Rploaded

Even closer now, there is definite WOOOOTAGE going on now!!!!

Wish Trishield would get of of work early...........

Are we going to try for a super conference????

Say maybe 40 users at once??


----------



## The Professor

snkbyt said:


> start your PC's and warm up the mic (just don't sit on it) and lets get ready to rumble


and be sure you plug it into the right socket (that means _*you*_, White97Jimmy)


----------



## Dux

I will have to Miss tonights Herf 

*Tenacious D* Calls And I must Answer 

Catch you all Saturday :w


----------



## The Professor

Rploaded said:


> Are we going to try for a super conference????
> 
> Say maybe 40 users at once??


I gotta be honest, man: I won't join into any super-conference this time. I found it too confusing and too hard to hear anyone. That said, I look forward to chatting with folks, getting drunk, and ordering gerbils. :al :w


----------



## Rploaded

The Professor said:


> I gotta be honest, man: I won't join into any super-conference this time. I found it too confusing and too hard to hear anyone. That said, I look forward to chatting with folks, getting drunk, and ordering gerbils. :al :w


Oh yeah I agree its useless but it is fun to set new records!!!


----------



## The Professor

Dux said:


> *Tenacious D* Calls


Say no more. Have fun ... and FHG.


----------



## The Professor

Rploaded said:


> Oh yeah I agree its useless but it is fun to set new records!!!


:r :r I'll be sure to call Guinness.


----------



## Dux

The Professor said:


> Say no more. Have fun ... and FHG.


LOL I dont Know sometimes you need to FHH :bn


----------



## The Professor

Dux said:


> LOL I dont Know sometimes you need to FHH :bn


:r :r I wonder how many people are saying "wtf"?! Enjoy.


----------



## Rploaded

The Professor said:


> :r :r I wonder how many people are saying "wtf"?! Enjoy.


I was thinking the same thought!! Have fun tonight Doug!!!


----------



## floydp

The Professor said:


> :r :r I wonder how many people are saying "wtf"?! Enjoy.


Me, Meee, OOOOO, ME, ME!! Sorry I was getting ready to break out in song.


----------



## Rploaded

floydp said:


> Me, Meee, OOOOO, ME, ME!! Sorry I was getting ready to break out in song.


Frank save your singing for the Skype!!! Well then again get it out now! !


----------



## Tristan

Dux said:


> LOL I dont Know sometimes you need to FHH :bn


"What's your favorite dish? I'm not going to cook it but I'll order it from Sansabar!"


----------



## floydp

Rploaded said:


> Frank save your singing for the Skype!!! Well then again get it out now! !


Wise advice Ryan, my singing voice ain't what it used to be. Well actually it never was but I can dream of being on American Idiot.


----------



## LeafHog

floydp said:


> Wise advice Ryan, my singing voice ain't what it used to be. Well actually it never was but I can dream of being on American Idiot.


Frank, you'll always be my "American Idiot".


----------



## floydp

LeafHog said:


> Frank, you'll always be my "American Idiot".


AWWWWWWWW thanls Josh, I think. :r


----------



## beezer

Ok so I picked out my stick a Perdomo Estate Seleccion Imperio


----------



## j6ppc

On and skyping


----------



## spooble

Ok.. so I'm pretty new to this Skype thing. Mine is running. Someone call me or something


----------



## beezer

hold on


----------



## The Professor

Well ... that was a pretty successful FNSH this week. Come to think of it, Saturday was even better (the Frank Tattoo Herf)! Thanks for letting us share that experience with you, Frank and Anita. I'm just glad it wasn't me getting poked with a needle for 6+ hours. 

So who's up for a Skype herf this weekend? :r

~d.


----------



## stickman

The Professor said:


> Well ... that was a pretty successful FNSH this week. Come to think of it, Saturday was even better (the Frank Tattoo Herf)! Thanks for letting us share that experience with you, Frank and Anita. I'm just glad it wasn't me getting poked with a needle for 6+ hours.
> 
> So who's up for a Skype herf this weekend? :r
> 
> ~d.


I would like to get in this but have never used skype...I have it installed if someone would explain how to get envolved

stick


----------



## The Professor

Stick,

Take a look at people's profiles ... many of them have skype usernames setup. I'd start by initiating a text chat with someone and it'll spiral out from there. I've also seen several Skype threads where people have posted usernames, etc. Check the "everything but" forum for some of those threads.

That said ... it's f'in Friday people!!! I hope everyone is ready for FNSH! :w

~d.


----------



## j6ppc

I am so f'n ready. The garage issue should add enternainmant value.


----------



## CigarGal

I'm ready but I will be late...hope you are not all too drunk by the time I get there.


----------



## Dux

I shall be there tonight :w


----------



## fireman43

I'm gonna try and make it for awhile tonight.:w :al


----------



## The Professor

j6ppc said:


> I am so f'n ready. The garage issue should add enternainmant value.


OMFG. Don't get me started on that. "It's totally different." Yeah right. I need an f'in drink and an f'in cigar or two or three. Even if I have to go elsewhere for a cigar tonight, I *will* be smoking in the garage tomorrow.

~d.


----------



## Warhorse545

I will try and make it tonight. Might be a little bit later in the night tho.

Stacey


----------



## squid

I'm in. Just may be a little late (Ms. Squid has snapped her fingers and put her hands on her hips that I was taking her to dinner after work). 

I'll select a good stick from the humi and pour a little Glenfiddich and I'll jump right on when I get home!


----------



## snkbyt

will be there after 9pm


----------



## a2vr6

How long you guys on Skype? Is an internet Cam needed? Thinking of staying in the night and joining you ladies and gents.


----------



## spooble

No cam needed. And there's usually someone talking till the wee hours


----------



## a2vr6

Never used skype, is there any info I need to join the skype session?


----------



## snkbyt

a2vr6 said:


> Never used skype, is there any info I need to join the skype session?


www.skype.com & download


----------



## The Professor

spooble said:


> No cam needed. And there's usually someone talking till the wee hours


hey...

I resemble that remark!


----------



## The Professor

YEAH! Friday Night Skype Herf is in the hizouse!


----------



## cigar_040

*WOOT !!!!!!!*

*It's Friday........... *


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Where can I go to get on skype tonite


----------



## Dux

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where can I go to get on skype tonite


www.skype.com Create an account and then post your user name 
Download and install software


----------



## snkbyt

Dux said:


> www.skype.com Create an account and then post your user name
> Download and install software


Booker is already on Skype, I think the question was more like......who do I have to kill to get off the waiting list quicker....:r


----------



## cigar_040

snkbyt said:


> Booker is already on Skype, I think the question was more like......who do I have to kill to get off the waiting list quicker....:r


No line no waiting in GA !!!!!

:r


----------



## 68TriShield

cigar_040 said:


> No line no waiting in GA !!!!!
> 
> :r


lookin to skype for a bit tonight...


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Will be on in Arkansas as well.


----------



## fireman43

NC is up and running....Had to put a few more hamsters on the ol' wheel, but the little bastages are runnin their arses off powering up my gennie!


----------



## a2vr6

I will join in if you ladies and gents are staying up late. Starting to watch the departing which is going to take me a while lol.


----------



## j6ppc

Am on now w/ Madurofan the remaining usual suspects are coming online soon.


----------



## hollywood

will be on in about 30 minutes!!


----------



## The Professor

Like I was never away: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51185


----------



## The Professor

liquor before beer, dave. liquor before beer, man.... banter


----------



## Rploaded

WOOOOT WOOOOT Its almost time, get your headsets ready......... For the pre holiday FNSH!!!

List:

Internet: $56
Cigars: $$$$$
Booze: $59
Mic and speakers: $109
DUO CORE: $2900
Endless Laughs: Priceless!!!

Whos on board????


----------



## Warhorse545

I am sure I will pop on this evening 

Stacey


----------



## King James

I think I may be able to make it tonight. I never know who the heck to ask to get invited tho!


----------



## 68TriShield

King James said:


> I think I may be able to make it tonight. I never know who the heck to ask to get invited tho!


check your PM...


----------



## sspolv

Well...I finally gave in and set-up Skype. The username is the same as my CS name. No promises on me talking, however. Don't want to scare the parents too much. Umm, other than that, I'm not sure what else I need to do to join in the shenanigans.


----------



## snkbyt

had a great virtual HERF, thanks group and Happy Holidays  (sunny & 70 here)


----------



## IHT

hey, how did this topic get started way back in Oct if rploaded joined in Nov?? didn't he start the FNSH? 

i'm confused. :sl


----------



## Rploaded

Darrel, started it......  Now you have me confused


----------



## RGD

Darrel, started it......  Now you have me confused


Ron


----------



## Twill413

Rploaded said:


> Darrel, started it......  Now you have me confused





RGD said:


> Darrel, started it......  Now you have me confused
> 
> Ron


Darrel, started it...... ?


----------



## The Professor

I started what now...?  

I started the topic. I may have even coined the label "Friday Night Skype Herf (FNSH)." But I didn't start the phenomenon. Praise/blame for that certainly rests with others who came before me. If memory serves me right, my first FNSH was made possible by a Frank/Anita host. That said, I've been on every Friday since, like, July or August (except for ones where I've been out of town; and even those I've usually made it in on my cell).


----------



## floydp

The Professor said:


> I started what now...?
> 
> I started the topic. I may have even coined the label "Friday Night Skype Herf (FNSH)." But I didn't start the phenomenon. Praise/blame for that certainly rests with others who came before me. If memory serves me right, my first FNSH was made possible by a Frank/Anita host. That said, I've been on every Friday since, like, July or August (except for ones where I've been out of town; and even those I've usually made it in on my cell).


Well over a year ago Mark and I started talking on the phone on friday nights, it became friday night phone herf. I think I found skype accidently either googling voice junk and just ran across skype or maybe somebody mentioned it in caual conversation, anyway I asked Mark if he wanted to try it and of course he said IIIIIIIIIIIi REEEEEEKONNNNNNNN. Friday night skype herf was borned, or hatched. Darrel did do the labeling, gave it some class, then of course we got on skype and ruined the class part. :r Least I think thats how it got started.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Those were the days...........back when we could only have 3 or 4 people on voice...........and we would spend hours watching pink floyd videos on youtube. 

Yes Frank and Mark did the dirty and out popped Skype. I had it for a while before that but didnt know "Moe" and "Curly" had it.


----------



## The Professor

floydp said:


> Well over a year ago Mark and I started talking on the phone on friday nights, it became friday night phone herf. I think I found skype accidently either googling voice junk and just ran across skype or maybe somebody mentioned it in caual conversation, anyway I asked Mark if he wanted to try it and of course he said IIIIIIIIIIIi REEEEEEKONNNNNNNN. Friday night skype herf was borned, or hatched. Darrel did do the labeling, gave it some class, then of course we got on skype and ruined the class part. :r Least I think thats how it got started.


Thanks for the history lesson, Frank; although, I'd contest any claim that I ever gave it some class. :r


----------



## pnoon

floydp said:


> Well over a year ago Mark and I started talking on the phone on friday nights, it became friday night phone herf. I think I found skype accidently either googling voice junk and just ran across skype or maybe somebody mentioned it in caual conversation, anyway I asked Mark if he wanted to try it and of course he said IIIIIIIIIIIi REEEEEEKONNNNNNNN. Friday night skype herf was borned, or hatched. Darrel did do the labeling, gave it some class, then of course we got on skype and ruined the class part. :r Least I think thats how it got started.


Some gorilla you call LadyButt was around back then. He still drops in on FNSH now and then.


----------



## floydp

The Professor said:


> Thanks for the history lesson, Frank; although, I'd contest any claim that I ever gave it some class. :r


:r :r Yeah our topics do tend to get a bit juvenile after a few sodas. I guess class can be stricken from the record.


----------



## floydp

pnoon said:


> Some gorilla you call LadyButt was around back then. He still drops in on FNSH now and then.


Oh I do remember her, ahem I mean him fondling, whoops I mean fondly.


----------



## pnoon

floydp said:


> Oh I do remember her, ahem I mean him fondling, whoops I mean fondly.


Be nice. Or I'll have to resurrect some photoshop pics that are sure to burn the eyes.


----------



## floydp

Which one Sid?


----------



## The Professor

floydp said:


> Which one Sid?
> 
> [image suppressed; or is it repressed?]


Oh god ... it burns!


----------



## chip

Well....I guess the history sounds about right.
but CLASS?????
only in lack thereof....

I think we hit a new low last nite, and that's saying something. :r


----------



## The Professor

Tonight is the last FNSH of 2006!!!!! This is insane. I suspect Brothers and Sisters will be in *rare form* tonight.... :r


----------



## snkbyt

lets end with a bang


----------



## j6ppc

Yeah baby!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

The Professor said:


> Tonight is the last FNSH of 2006!!!!! This is insane. I suspect Brothers and Sisters will be in *rare form* tonight.... :r


Mark will wear pants and Frank won't make fart jokes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Professor

Kayak_Rat said:


> Mark will wear pants and Frank won't make fart jokes!!!!!!!!!


:r :r I hope those aren't signs of the apocalypse!!!


----------



## floydp

Kayak_Rat said:


> Mark will wear pants and Frank won't make fart jokes!!!!!!!!!


Hey Zack the fart jokes are my best material, Mark will be Mia. Hot date tonight so maybe he will wear pants, well atleast for a little while.:r Sorry Sheila, don't hit me.


----------



## hollywood

Woot!! 1st Martini is down the hatch!! Gonna be very interesting tonight!!


----------



## mr.c

hollywood said:


> Woot!! 1st Martini is down the hatch!! Gonna be very interesting tonight!!


yikes ! you may not make it to fnsh dave:r


----------



## floydp

mr.c said:


> yikes ! you may not make it to fnsh dave:r


He may not even make it to the beginning!


----------



## The Professor

mr.c said:


> yikes ! you may not make it to fnsh dave:r


:r

The real question is: did Joe ever find/replace his mic or is he gonna miss the final 2006 FNSH???


----------



## 68TriShield

Tomarrow is my Friday,so its up at oh dark 30.I'm going to try and hang for a while...


----------



## sgresso

i hope to see you there!


----------



## hollywood

oh boys ... i'll be there! feeling better(gotta love liquid pain killer) and ready to smoke and BS on this last Friday of the year!!


----------



## j6ppc

Excellent, glad you are feeling better Dave.
Looks like you get Tuesday off work as well NYSE is closed for the mourning.


----------



## drrgill

*Ok how does this work??? Have seen the Trailers for this show but never went to see it. I am a Skype user [email protected] who do I send Cigars to for the Entry password??

Thanks

Drrgill*


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Tried to get ya GIll. Where are ya?


----------



## mikey202

What time are ya'll gonna skype...can I play?:r


----------



## drrgill

Kayak_Rat said:


> Tried to get ya GIll. Where are ya?


Did not hear a ring I tried to call you back no answer??


----------



## snkbyt

new update available @ skype.com


----------



## chip

Be careful...the new update bolloxed up my Firefox.....something to do with calling non-skype numbers posted on websites. Back to IE until I repair FF.


----------



## 68TriShield

Happy New Year skypers!!!


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> Happy New Year skypers!!!


:tpd:

Happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## beezer

Happy New Year.


----------



## The Professor

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## floydp

Happy New Year skyping bastages. And cheers to another great FFNSHin year in 07!!


----------



## cigar_040

Is it........could it be ????????

First FNSH of '07


*Woot !!!!!*


----------



## RPB67

See you guys but it will be late.

I should be home around 10 tonight.


----------



## Old Sailor

What time, I'll try and be on:w :al


----------



## 68TriShield

Old Sailor said:


> What time, I'll try and be on:w :al


log on Dave and see whos on then hit em up on chat,someone will bring you in...


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Tomarrow is my Friday,so its up at oh dark 30.I'm going to try and hang for a while...


same goes for tonight...:hn


----------



## fireman43

68TriShield said:


> Tomarrow is my Friday,so its up at oh dark 30.I'm going to try and hang for a while...


:tpd:  ...My weekend starts at 1pm tomorrow, but I finally got my other PC ("The Dinosaur") networked, so I don't have to share online time with my wife. I'll be on for awhile tonight though. Gotta get in on the 1st FNSH of '07!!!


----------



## The Professor

*Friday!!!​*


----------



## j6ppc

Ahhh... Will condom dude me making an appearance tonight?


----------



## sgresso

I hope to be there!!


----------



## King James

havta go out to dinner w/ the GF tonight... ill prolly be back at midnight or so to chat w/ the late night skypers.


----------



## Old Sailor

Great time ya bunch of skypers, except playing backgammon with Dave(took advantage of a newbie backgammer:r ).


----------



## hollywood

it is that time again folks!!! let the conversations flow as easily and often as the drinks surely will!!


----------



## Twill413

Well well well it IS Friday isn't it? Hopefully that means there will be more activity on Skype tonite than there has been this week.


----------



## King James

I'll be on it to catch some of the late night skypers


----------



## j6ppc

I'll be on for the duration


----------



## stevieray

Ok....so How does this skype thing work?....I have the program installed and account set up....now what?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

stevieray said:


> Ok....so How does this skype thing work?....I have the program installed and account set up....now what?


there is another thread ( and some names on this thread) that you can see other CS members skype names.

mine is michelleross


----------



## King James

Only 2 left for the FNSH (well SMSH now....thast saturday mornin skype herf for all you dense folks!  ) Tony and I are rockin in the weekend


----------



## Warhorse545

King James said:


> Only 2 left for the FNSH (well SMSH now....thast saturday mornin skype herf for all you dense folks!  ) Tony and I are rockin in the weekend


Um not to shatter windows or nothing, but a few others might still be on and talking.

that is an official HINT folks.

Stacey


----------



## Rploaded

Warhorse545 said:


> Um not to shatter windows or nothing, but a few others might still be on and talking.
> 
> that is an official HINT folks.
> 
> Stacey


I have to agree many are still up and talking.......


----------



## King James

well then where the heck are our invites ya jerks!


----------



## Twill413

Rploaded said:


> I have to agree many are still up and talking.......


Let's give 'em something to talk about...:r


----------



## beezer

what? no more Skypeege?


----------



## 68TriShield

beezer said:


> what? no more Skypeege?


get on bob!


----------



## Suburbahick

Anyone on tonight?


----------



## chip

Suburbahick said:


> Anyone on tonight?


nope


----------



## King James

not me


----------



## The Professor

"'Cause it's Friday ... and you ain't got sh*t to do."

That's right folks, I'm back and I'm callin' all y'all out for a Friday Night Skype Herf. I've got to drink a lot to stay warm (it's f'in *cold* here), so I promise to be in rare form. I've got some fine rum and bourbon, some fine cigars ... and I just need to meet up with some great friends. 

~d.


----------



## King James

I'm sure ill make an appearance


----------



## Seanohue

I'll be there for my first FNSH


----------



## Dux

Wow Its Friday already  And you know what that means 
FNSH TIME


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Seanohue said:


> I'll be there for my first FNSH


Means we gonna run a train on ya!!!!

I plan on being around for a lil skypin tonight.


----------



## floydp

I'll be lurking about as well!!


----------



## The Professor

floydp said:


> I'll be lurking about as well!!


Frank,

It's been far too long since we've herfed together. Let's make it a good one!  :ss

~d.


----------



## floydp

The Professor said:


> Frank,
> 
> It's been far too long since we've herfed together. Let's make it a good one!  :ss
> 
> ~d.


You got it Darrel, so right it has been to long brother..


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

Whoo Hoo..i will be able to actually skype tonight! 

But, with a price: I get to be back up for 4 am. Damn work...

see yall tonight!


----------



## mrbl8k

Bout what time?! I'll be around but my mic sucks


----------



## 68TriShield

mrbl8k said:


> Bout what time?! I'll be around but my mic sucks


Oh boy,cannon fodder!


----------



## fireman43

mrbl8k said:


> Bout what time?! I'll be around but my mic sucks


Shhhh...Shouldn't have said that!! Now they'll be on you like a Beagle in a Rabbit hutch. :r


----------



## The Professor

mrbl8k said:


> Bout what time?! I'll be around but my mic sucks


meow.


----------



## 68TriShield

Whos herfin?


----------



## CigarGal

68TriShield said:


> Whos herfin?


I may be on later after dinner.


----------



## squid

I'm going to try to get on this evening...depending upon what time we get back from dinner. Got a Padilla 1932 Signature Toro that Papajohn67 gifted me that I want to light up. This would be as good a time as any! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Whos herfin?


PLEASEEEE leave a spot 4me, I have my mic in the car and Ill be free right after 2100hrs if not sooner. I cant wait to hear u guys voices again I really miss the crew (i sound like a punk) Cyall then.....:z

PS: Ill be giving pipe packing lessons for real this time so U might not want to miss out on this one.p


----------



## SaltyMcGee

I be dere.


----------



## Blueface

I am in.


----------



## mrbl8k

BAH...


Knock, Knock....?


<-----:bn


----------



## snkbyt

PC back but now have Mic problems!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=760026#post760026


----------



## snkbyt

problem fixed......I'm in.....who else?......see ya there :ss


----------



## Seanohue

I'm on, where is everyone?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I have a few mins where is everyone at im hererererer.


----------



## beezer

Next time I try to Skype I should make sure my microphone switch is on so I can communicate. I spent an hour trying to figure out the problem and all along the inline switch to my headset was turned off. My bad :c


----------



## The Professor

I hope someone's holding down the virtual fort tonight. I have a friend in from out of town and we're probably going to go out; so I'm not going to be on Skype.  That said, I'm sure someone will get the troops riled up!!!!!

Keep on truckin',
~d.


----------



## snkbyt

The Professor said:


> I hope someone's holding down the virtual fort tonight. I have a friend in from out of town and we're probably going to go out; so I'm not going to be on Skype.  That said, I'm sure someone will get the troops riled up!!!!!
> 
> Keep on truckin',
> ~d.


looking for troops? o


----------



## Seanohue

Voicing right now if you guys want to come.


----------



## The Professor

Lack of activity leads me to believe that folks are off somewhere. There couldn't be a herf tonight...? Certainly not a non-herf. 

~d.


----------



## The Professor

Tis that time of the week again.... You *know* you want to be herfin' on Skype. Come on. All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor said:


> Tis that time of the week again.... You *know* you want to be herfin' on Skype. Come on. All the cool kids are doing it!


when you see the waxing moon...


----------



## kjd2121

Not too hip with Skype yet. How do I find you guys???


----------



## Seanohue

click on add contacts, enter my username (its the same on skype as here) and chat with me and i will invite you to the room.


----------



## snkbyt

I'm in :ss


----------



## The Professor

It's Friday and it's great outside. Let's smoke 'em up!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

:ss I'll be there about 8pm


----------



## The Professor

I am neglected this thread no longer. Who's with me?!?!?!?!!!

:ss


----------



## RPB67

I will be on around 10:30 tonight.

Until then I am playing taxi cab to my kids.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> I am neglected this thread no longer. Who's with me?!?!?!?!!!
> 
> :ss


You know I am


----------



## j6ppc

Yep


----------



## Seanohue

Always and forever....(on skype)


----------



## The Professor

Woo hoo!


----------



## snkbyt

I'm here....where is the party?


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Damn...I need a better mic / headset


----------



## The Professor

As part of my 1st anniversary celebrations, I hereby decree that this is brought back from the dead. All herfers worth your salt: you'd better be online Friday night. I'm gonna have to smoke something sh*tty to celebrate.


----------



## snkbyt

The Professor said:


> As part of my 1st anniversary celebrations, I hereby decree that this is brought back from the dead. All herfers worth your salt: you'd better be online Friday night. I'm gonna have to smoke something sh*tty to celebrate.


about damn time this thing got a kick in the azz.............I'm there


----------



## cigar_040

*Darrel....glad you revived this !!!!!

It's date night w/ Mrs.040 

But don't think for a minute I won't be there when we get home !!!! *


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

cigar_040 said:


> *Darrel....glad you revived this !!!!!
> 
> It's date night w/ Mrs.040
> 
> But don't think for a minute I won't be there when we get home !!!! *


Date Night!!! Well I would think that you will be "busy" when you get home!!
Good luck with that!!

No date night here - I will be there will cow bells on!!


----------



## The Professor

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Date Night!!! Well I would think that you will be "busy" when you get home!!
> Good luck with that!!
> 
> No date night here - I will be there will cow bells on!!


well, michelle ... he will be "busy" ...

but he'll need something to do once that 30 seconds of bliss is "complete"


----------



## Dux

Sorry Guys I will be Herfing with Booker tonight :tu

But If this take off again I will be there next Friday


----------



## smokeyscotch

Sounds like fun! If I can get the kids to bed, I'll be there about 8 or 9 CST. Glad this is back on.


----------



## RPB67

See you guys around 10:30 tonight !


----------



## 68TriShield

I will be lurking in the mist...


----------



## Blueface

I am back in town.
Tinis and Skype.
Possible.
If not, wine and Skype.
Or, there is always Stoli on the rocks and Skype.


----------



## RHNewfie

How does this work, I have skype but never used it, how do you find each other? Confrence or something?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

I can beat that one.

What is Skype..


----------



## RHNewfie

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I can beat that one.
> 
> What is Skype..


Online phone something or other

skype.com


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

RHNewfie said:


> Online phone something or other
> 
> skype.com


So y'all talk on the phone and put'em to firey deaths?

Maybe I should just stop here.....I cna see this being taken the wrong way.


----------



## The Professor

RPB67 said:


> See you guys around 10:30 tonight !


I might be a little late, too. Have to decide if I'm going out with some folks tonight. Regardless, I will be there, dammit. I've got a couple of smokes I think would be appropriate to roll out for the occasion....


----------



## Seanohue

RHNewfie said:


> How does this work, I have skype but never used it, how do you find each other? Confrence or something?


Add me to your contacts list (my username is the same as on here) and I will invite you to the chat.



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I can beat that one.
> 
> What is Skype..


A VOIP (Voice Over IP)/Chat Room/Phone service (you need to pay for this one).

I'm always on. :tu


----------



## JCK

I may look for you fine BOTL on Skype tonight.


----------



## RHNewfie

Seanohue said:


> Add me to your contacts list (my username is the same as on here) and I will invite you to the chat.
> 
> A VOIP (Voice Over IP)/Chat Room/Phone service (you need to pay for this one).
> 
> I'm always on. :tu


Done

So I could not call my house for free?


----------



## Seanohue

RHNewfie said:


> Done
> 
> So I could not call my house for free?


I don't think so. I've never tried it, but I've heard you need to purchase minutes or something.


----------



## pnoon

Seanohue said:


> I don't think so. I've never tried it, but I've heard you need to purchase minutes or something.


Yes. In order to call telephones, you need to purchase minutes from Skype. 
Computer to computer is free.


----------



## CigarGal

I'll be there-is that 10:30 eastern or central??


----------



## tech-ninja

Sweet! FNSH returns!! I'll be on!


----------



## boonedoggle

Skype is like herfing in person, without the hassle of cleaning up everyone elses butts! :r


----------



## CigarGal

Anybody??? Bueller???

What time zone???


----------



## The Professor

The Beast has arisen....


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Professor said:


> The Beast has arisen....


It's Alive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floydp

pnoon said:


> Yes. In order to call telephones, you need to purchase minutes from Skype.
> Computer to computer is free.


Or about 30 bux per year.


----------



## cigar_040

*Yippeeeee...............!!!! I'll be on in a bit !!!!*


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

cigar_040 said:


> *Yippeeeee...............!!!! I'll be on in a bit !!!!*


On in a bit ......or after a bit?????


----------



## RPB67

Skype kept cutting me off last night. :c:c


----------



## txdyna65

Mine wouldnt connect after I left, I tried several times. I need to get another mic and carry it with me, one for home and one for work.


----------



## The Professor

Holy crap ... has this really not been bumped in almost two months?!?!? 

Meow.


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor said:


> Holy crap ... has this really not been bumped in almost two months?!?!?
> 
> Meow.


Its your fault....


----------



## 12stones

The Professor said:


> Holy crap ... has this really not been bumped in almost two months?!?!?
> 
> Meow.





68TriShield said:


> Its your fault....


I think it's cause you guys changed it to an ENSH (Every Night Skype Herf). :tu


----------



## tchariya

boonedoggle said:


> Skype is like herfing in person, without the hassle of cleaning up everyone elses butts! :r


Or paying for unpaid food and drink tabs!


----------



## snkbyt

tchariya said:


> Or paying for unpaid food and drink tabs!


most expensive coke I ever had was @ MMHI..............but the time spent there was priceless


----------



## stevieray

tchariya said:


> Or paying for unpaid food and drink tabs!


somebody really did that?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

do people still skype?
i JUST got it working top notch and see an interest DYING in it lol.
Well im the same as my scrn name on here, Hope to enjoy a smoke and some SKype action with ya shortly-


----------



## The Professor

One of my favorite Friday-related quotations ... from the film Friday (1995):

"I know you don't smoke weed, I know this; but I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got sh*t to do."


----------



## havana_lover

The Professor said:


> One of my favorite Friday-related quotations ... from the film Friday (1995):
> 
> "I know you don't smoke weed, I know this; but I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got sh*t to do."


smokey!!! :w

you on??


----------



## Dandee

Is there much Skype herfing going on anymore? Thinking about starting an account....nothing like a day late and dollar short. :hn


----------



## j6ppc

Sure thing. Probably not every night anymore but most nights U can find someone on


----------



## The Professor

j6ppc said:


> Sure thing. Probably not every night anymore but most nights U can find someone on


What Jon means is not every night for him ... the rest of us are regular whores. :chk


----------



## The Professor

bump for vstrommark.


----------



## Spongy

FNSH :tu


----------



## boonedoggle

Thought I'd bump this up. I haven't even installed Skype since I recovered it, but before that time, I noticed that Skype wasn't as busy as had been in the past. Hopefully, I can find some time this weekend to install the program and maybe do some voicing with some new and old gorillas. :tu


----------



## The Professor

Blast from the past....


----------



## CigarGal

The Professor said:


> Blast from the past....


will you be home or on a plane Friday night?


----------



## The Professor

CigarGal said:


> will you be home or on a plane Friday night?


on a plane. I won't get home until about 1am -- probably too late for FNSH.


----------



## IHT

Bump!!!

viva la skeeter!!!​


----------

